# Assembling the pipe for DC system



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

I am putting together my first DC system. I bought 4" pipe from Lowes and 4" flex from Woodcraft. When I went to slide the flex onto the white hard pipe it wont fit. Whats the secret? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nothing is 4"*

That dimension is a fooler. Each material is slightly different in dimension although it carries the same number. DC fittings, PVC pie, flex hose are all slightly different to a point where they will not couple up or slip together. I found that taking a fitting or a short section of pip to the Home Depot or Woodcraft which has DC fittings, will save you some aggrevation. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...ect-hose-to-4-od-dust-collection-fitting.aspx
A fitting like this will screw onto your flex pipe then fit over the 
PVC or drain pipe for your runs. Another method is to heat the pipe to expand it to fir OVER other fittings. You may be able to heat the flex hose to allow it to slip over the 4" pipe.:blink:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Provided your using 4" drain pipe this is what I do. If your using heavier pipe some math will be needed.

I use a 1 1/2" thick x 3 5/8" diameter wood block (shown below) I slid to hose clamps on the pipe back a little ways. I put the wood circle inside the pipe right at the end using a screw as a handle. I apply heat with a torch or heat gun until the PVC softens. It don't take much the white stuff begins to move at 120 degrees F. I then slide the hose clamps up over the block of wood and tighten with a drill. It will shrink it right around the wood leaving the perfect size pipe for the flex hose to fit over.


----------

